# Is casine a fat product?



## cook789 (Sep 21, 2005)

My system can't tolerate casine, and I wonder if non-fat milk contains casine or would it be free of it? Thank you.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2005)

Casein is the primary protein in milk, it's not a fat.  I would expect to find it in all milk.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree with Andy M.  Perhaps plain soy milk would be an option for you.


----------



## middie (Sep 21, 2005)

my son has a severe milk allergie and he has to avoid anything with casein in it.
stick with a soy or rice milk.


----------



## cook789 (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you very much. My options don't seem to include milk because I can't have the sugar they add to soy milk, I wouldn't know where to find rice milk out here in the boonies where we live, and homemade soy milk digests too fast and shocks my system balance. Maybe I can just look at it real hard when my wife drinks the store bought soy milk and get some benefit from it that way.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 23, 2005)

I purchase the "Silk" brand of unsweetened soy milk.  Then, when I'm in the mood for soemthing sweeter, I'll add a bit of Splenda, some vanilla, and a bit of nutmeg.  It's very close in flavor to egg-nog.  You should be able to find unseetened soy milk around you.  And good luck finding products that will satisfy both your needs for good flavor, and good nutrition.

Seeeeeeya' Goodweed of the North


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi all, 

You could also try almond milk (assuming you are not allergic to almonds)...which is surpringly simple to make at home. Homemade almond milk is one option, Homemade oat milk is another. Both are lovely in fruity drinks, and almond milk works nicely in some baking, and on cereal and oatmeal - hope these can help you


----------

